

Reeva Steenkamp's parents admit accepting £6,300 from Oscar Pistorius - neilunadkat12
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-2793730/reeva-steenkamp-s-parents-admit-accepting-6-300-payments-oscar-pistorius-financial-difficulty.html

======
u02sgb
Hmmm, linking to a daily mail article must fit into the category of "feeding
the trolls". I'm out.

